# Blog?



## David Pence (Oct 20, 2007)

vBulletin has a weblog (i hate the word blog) addon that seems pretty cool. What do you guys think?

Check it out here.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 21, 2007)

I looked at it and, not being some kind of internet fan and mayhaps therefore perceiving little else, it looks like just another thread type thing, except that only one person ever writes in it. What would be the point of such a thing? Didn't we used to have a news type section where only news could be given, then a separate section for the same news to be given but where anyone could write about it? I suppose that this web log type thing could just be another version. But still. What's the point when threads already work?


----------



## David Pence (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I think it will (1) be a good replacement for our Members Announcements forum for one, (2) help bring individual TTF members in greater focus to site visitors than simply a name associated to a recent post, and (3) be an excellent outlet for off-topic discussions.

So, there ...


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 22, 2007)

Ah. Well, Firstly, does the Member Announcement section need replacing? Secondly, I suppose that any particularly egotistical sorts could always just start some thread about themselves. Thirdly, aw, but the Stuff As Well As Bother section already functions, yes? But oh well.  I am aware of the popularity of such things. I just don't see the point when already available equivalants seem to exist.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting idea Dave.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 22, 2007)

Personally I cannot see it replacing 'Members Announcemets'. However, it could well be a good addition allowing those members who wish, to give more information or views that perhaps they feel do not quite fit in the forums. This would cover points (2) and (3) also.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 26, 2007)

It would be a nice side gimmick, but may also distract from time spent on the message board.

Side-thought: One of my theories as to why message board activity in general has dropped off so much is because of the rise in popularity of the social networks like MySpace, Facebook, and LiveJournal. The more of the finite internet time people spend online blogging and talking with friends on those sites takes away from time spent on message boards, as does the rise in popularity of MMORPGs like World of Warcraft, Everquest, and Lord of the Rings Online.

So are message boards so 'turn of the century' ?


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm gunna have to side with Yay on this...sounds like a new 'bling-bling' that we really don't need.

I'd sooner see a chat room for TTFers. _That_ we don't have.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 20, 2007)

Hm! Well, after a bit of a jaunt into some regions of this internet place that I haven't seen before, I have changed my mind. Dang. Humans truly seem to enjoy these seemingly useless and self-centered things! Somehow welding one of those to this place would drum up activity, and I can see why it might be interesting to stumble upon a Tolkien type forum that lets you read all kinds of things about the members first. We'd have to force members of all ilks to sit down and write in such an option, just so that the only ones doing it aren't the boring and stereotypically angsty young people, though.  I certainly wouldn't write in such a thing. Ick. A waste of my time. "Oh, um, today, I got up, brushed my teeth, ate a piece of toast..." No thanks. 

Also, no, Firawyn person, I wasn't just waiting around for someone to agree with me so that I could change my viewpoint.  We could still use a chatroom thingy, though.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmm! Unless you put the weblog in place, you will never know how it pans out. If it turns out to be counterproductive, you can always remove it (and put your hands over your ears until the hue and cry dies down).

There isn't really anywhere on the forum where members can just 'sound off' in a truly conversational manner (as in "I had such a good day yesterday" etc.) and that is a lack. It might also soak up much of the inanity from the inns.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 22, 2007)

Eledhwen said:


> It might also soak up much of the inanity from the inns.



Try most likely on this note.


----------

